# Problème Touche de Contrôle - Clavier Alu Mac



## TheudBald (20 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous! 

Je viens de réinstaller Mac OS sur mon Mac Mini, tout s'est bien passé, sauf que contrairement à avant la réinstallation, mes touches : Recul - Play - Avance - Muet - Baisser le Volume - Augmenter le Volume/ ne fonctionnent plus ! (mais les touches F3 (fenêtres) -F4 (dashboard)  fonctionnent quant-à-eux..)

J'ai lu maintes et maintes posts à ce sujets mais les réponses étaient trop confuses ou différentes les unes des autres.. 

Si quelqu'un pouvait me donner une réponse claire et efficace, merci beaucoup!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2011)

Salut,

Essaye cela : dans les préférences système, clavier, décoche ... utiliser F1 F2 etc. comme touche de fonction

Cordialement


----------



## TheudBald (20 Juin 2011)

Elle était déjà décochée.. J'ai essayer pleins de choses mais rien n'y fait! 

Quand je reste appuyer sur F12 ( qui à la base est " augmenter le volume " ; c'est " ejecter un CD " qui s'active.. ) Comprends plus!

Merci quand même .. en attendant une autre réponse!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2011)

TheudBald a dit:


> Elle était déjà décochée.. J'ai essayer pleins de choses mais rien n'y fait!
> 
> Quand je reste appuyer sur F12 ( qui à la base est " augmenter le volume " ; c'est " ejecter un CD " qui s'active.. ) Comprends plus!
> 
> Merci quand même .. en attendant une autre réponse!



Si elle est décochée, coche la pour comparer.
Autre chose quel type de clavier, filaire ou sans fil ?


----------



## TheudBald (20 Juin 2011)

J'ai essayé ça ne change rien du tout.. 

C'est un clavier filaire!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2011)

TheudBald a dit:


> J'ai essayé ça ne change rien du tout..
> 
> C'est un clavier filaire!



Essaye encore de le débrancher, quitte Mac OS, redémarre et remet le clavier ...
Là sinon je perds mon latin


----------



## IcarusGW (1 Août 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Je profite de ce post pour parler de mon problème de clavier qui est le même (sur 2 claviers!)
A l'époque j'avais un autre clavier wifi (vendu avec l'imac) mais j'ai décidé d'en prendre un autre (filaire avec le pavé numérique)

Figurez vous que j'ai encore un soucis avec les raccourcis clavier !!

Les touches F1 F2 F7 F8 F9 F10 F11 et F12 ont encore changé ! Plus moyen  de régler le son et la luminosité (et le magnéto mais je m'en sers pas).

J'ai été dans clavier et souris. La case "utiliser F1 F2 , etc, comme touches de fonction standard" n'est pas cochée.
Dans raccourcis clavier, j'ai décoché dock, exposé et dashboard (qui me  prenaient mes touches F10 etc..) mais rien à faire. Pas moyen de régler  le son.

Petit truc nouveau, maintenant c'est F14 et F15 pour la luminosité de l'écran, je peux donc changé en F1 et F2, mais ce n'est pas normal !

J'ai été dans "son", on me propose rien.

Je viens aussi de découvrir que 2 touches sont inter-changées : < et @.
Si ça se trouve il y en a d'autres... 

J'ai éteint mon mac et j'ai débranché le clavier, je l'ai rallumé et j'ai rebranché le clavier : rien à faire. Pas de message de détection et toujours le même soucis.

Il y a t il une méthode pour mettre à jour le pilote du clavier??

Merci à vous.

Edit :

En fouillant sur le forum, j'ai trouvé pas mal d'informations mais toutes se sont révélées inutiles...
Dans "international", j'ai coché mon drapeau (français et français numérique) et l'afficheur de clavier.
Quand je me sers de ce dernier, je me rends compte que ce n'est pas le même clavier que moi !
De plus je vois bien que le touche < et en haut à gauche à la place de la touche @.
Et pour finir, la touche juste à gauche de la lettre "w" n'apparait pas. Normalement c'est "<".

Ensuite je suis allé dans la bibliothèque pour voir quel fichier .plist changeait quand je bidouillais le drapeau du clavier. Je l'ai identifié, copié, supprimé : rien. Il se recrée automatiquement et le soucis persiste.

Si vous avez des infos merci de me prévenir.


----------



## IcarusGW (3 Août 2011)

Bon.

Après mes recherches sur la toile, j'ai décidé de contacter les services techniques d'apple (après tout c'est là que j'ai acheté le clavier).

Je suis tombé sur un mec hyper antipathique. Je lui ai expliqué mon problème et c'est tout juste si je ne le dérangeais pas !
Concernant les touches F1; F2; etc... il a vite fait le tour : "décoché la case bidule dans option clavier" : ça marche pas bon on passe à l'autre problème.
Pour les touches @ et < inversées, il m'a fait vérifié la langue de mon clavier et de l'ordinateur. Il l'a fait redémarré avec une suite de touches (que j'ai oublié) et puis rien...

Ça ne marche toujours pas alors il faut échanger le clavier qu'il me dit !!

Le tout a été dicté d'une manière sèche et brute pointillée de quelques "mais non cliquez ici, non là !!"

Donc bravo le service technique pour votre accueil...

Le clavier étant sous garanti, je décide donc de jouer leur jeu : je suis redirigé vers le service après vente qui m'explique la marche à suivre pour le remplacement.

Ce matin, je reçois le nouveau clavier ! Je le branche et... pareil !!!
Les touches f1 f2 etc ont le même problème et les touches < et @ sont toujours inversées ^^

Vraiment bravo le service technique d'apple !! Bête et méchant, et incompétent en plus de ça ^^.


Donc voilà...je recherche toujours par moi même pour résoudre ce mystère. Je pense qu'il s'agit d'une problème de codec, mais chez mac je ne sais vraiment pas par où il faut s'y prendre.

Si un expert passe par ici, merci d'éclairer ma lanterne.
Je suis sûr que cela aidera beaucoup de monde sur internet vu le nombre de sujets là dessus.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Août 2011)

J'ai aussi le problème avec le clavier filaire adapté pour Lion (mais je suis encore sous Snow Leopard pour l'instant) de mon nouvel iMac.

Pas moyen de monter le son avec les touches du clavier et le symbole @ je l'obtiens avec la touche <.

Ce clavier serait-il vraiment utilisable seulement sous Lion ?


----------



## IcarusGW (4 Août 2011)

Miracle !!

Une personne comme moi !!

Tu penses que le problème serait résolu en passant à Lion, iDuck?
Si jamais tu essais tiens moi au courant.

Sinon j'ai changé quelques raccourcis manuellement (dashboar, space et compagnie que j'ai remis en f3 f4 ect...)
La luminosité était sur f14 et f15. Je l'ai remis sur f1 et f2.
Mais toujours aucune solution pour le son.
Si je connaissais la commande je pourrais le faire manuellement, mais je ne trouve rien sur ce sujet.

Mon hypothèse est la suivant : 

Vu tout ce que j'ai lu sur le net, il semblerai que ces iMac étaient conçus pour fonctionner avec les claviers Bluetooth. Tout est fait pour. Il y a un utilitaire pour le mettre à jour, des mises à jour manuelles sur le site Apple et dans les tutoriels d'apple on ne parle que de ça.
Je pense qu'ils ont tout simplement oublié de faire une mise à jour pour ce clavier.
J'espère qu'elle viendra bientôt car c'est dommage de ne pas pouvoir profiter de nos raccourcis comme avant.

Cet après midi je vais rappeler le service client d'Apple. Je n'ai pas reçu mon mail de confirmation de retour avec les documents pour le livreur et je me retrouve avec 2 claviers sur les bras .
Je n'ai pas envi de me le faire facturer une deuxième fois.
J'en profiterai donc pour leur faire passer le message :

On veut une mise a jour !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2011)

Je ne sais pas si passer à Lion résoudrait le problème mais j'attends de le faire pour voir.

Et pas de problème : je te tiens au courant.


----------



## SadGil (5 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,

+1

Je suis dans le même cas que vous.
Nouvel achat avant-hier d'un clavier alu avec pavé numérique, identique à l'ancien.
Et même soucis, interversion des touches < et @, clavier, non reconnu, raccourcis, etc........
Appel au service technique Apple qui me dit de passer en Français....
Pas plus aimable que ça, même histoire.

Je l'ai acheté à l'Apple Store Opéra, donc demain je les appelle on verra comment ils réagissent...

Mais en effet je pense pour un problème de mise à jour (pour moi de Léopard) intégrant les tous derniers claviers prévus pour Lion.

On se tient au courant...


----------



## SadGil (6 Août 2011)

Me revoici,

Bon après un appel à l'Apple Store Opéra, ils sont au courant du soucis et me demandent de venir changer le clavier. 
Il s'agirait à priori d'un problème de série.

J'y vais aujourd'hui, je vous tiens au courant


----------



## IcarusGW (8 Août 2011)

Hello les amis !

Alors ce matin, j'ai décidé de rappeler le service technique d'Apple.
Je leur ai dit que la dernière manipulation avait échoué.
Ils m'avait fait réinstaller mon OS...

Alors cette fois ci je tombe sur une femme. Je lui explique mon cas en diagonal (vu qu'ils ont un rapport sur les autres appels) et elle répond ceci :`

"Il n'y a pas de solution"

Du coup, j'invente un petit mensonge en disant que j'ai testé mon clavier chez un ami sous snow léopard et qu'il fonctionnait pour voir sa réaction.
Je lance le sujet des mises à jour inexistantes sous léopard et elle me répond que je devrais migrer sous snow mais que bien sûr c'est 29...
Jessaie donc le coup du client en colère qui veut un geste commercial et me passe le service client.

Après plusieurs minutes d'attente, je tombe sur un type. C'est un technicien supérieur 
Il recommence donc les manipulations sans résultat.
Pour finir, il veut me faire partitionner mon DD pour installer mon OS seul pour tester le clavier.
Mais malheureusement je navais pas assez de place...

Donc la bonne nouvelle, c'est que j'ai maintenant un seul interlocuteur pour mon problème.
Je vais donc essayer de faire de la place sur mon DD et faire une partition.

Je vous tiendrai au courant sur la suite des événements.
Le gars est persuadé que c'est un conflit de logiciel et qu'il faut trouver lequel, je vais donc chercher.

Donc pour le moment, adieu mon OS gratuit...


----------



## SadGil (8 Août 2011)

Me revoici,

J'ai la réponse à vos interrogations !!!

Je suis donc passé à l'Apple Store et j'ai pu identifier ce problème de clavier.....

Je leur ai expliqué le problème et demandé à ce qu'on me remplace le clavier par un qui fonctionne normalement sous léopard...

Résultat on me sort un deuxième clavier, on le test sur Snow Leopard (même l'Apple Opéra n'est pas passé sous Lion..... ). Résultat : le deuxième à le même problème... Un troisième... idem !!

Conclusion,  *les derniers claviers Apple ne sont compatibles qu'avec Lion !!!*

Le responsable me propose de passer sous Lion.
Là, je me m'énerve un peu quand même, je n'ai que du matériel mac, un OS apple et aucune envie de passer 2 jours à migrer sous Lion.  Je lui dit donc que ce n'est pas prévu mais que j'accepte s'ils me l'offrent !!

Le responsable accepte, mais du coup comme je suis sous léopard, il est obligé de m'offrir, Snow + Lion. Snow n'est plus à vendre en boutique mais en ligne... 
Ils m'offrent, une carte cadeau Apple qui n'est pas utilisable en ligne alors que Snow n'est disponible qu'en ligne, plus une carte itunes pour télécharger Lion.....
Et là franchement je n'ai pas que ça à faire !!

Un beau bordel signé Apple, je leur ai demandé de faire remonter l'information pour que des mises à jours des anciens OS soient faites, même si j'en doute.

 Franchement je suis fidèle, mais il faut qu'ils fassent attention...

Courage, on se tient au courant


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Août 2011)

Je viens de passer chez mon APR.

Il faut que je leur amène le clavier pour qu'ils le testent.

Je vais le faire et vous dirai ensuite ce qu'il en est.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Août 2011)

Ils ont testé le clavier avec un Mac sous Snow Leopard 10.6.8 et il marche correctement.

D'après eux, le problème vient soi de ma session et ils me conseillent d'en faire une nouvelle avec les CD d'installation, soit de l'ordinateur lui-même.

EDIT : Problème résolu !!!!

J'ai fait la mise à jour 10.6.8 combo proposée par Mise à jour de logiciel et c'est réglé. Joie !


----------



## IcarusGW (12 Août 2011)

Bon ben moi j'en ai marre.

Je n'arrive pas a faire de partition sur mon mac pour faire une clean install de léopard...

Du coup je crois que je vais faire un courrier à Apple pour qu'il me passe Snow Léopard.
Je commence à en avoir plus qu'assez de me faire trimbaler de service en service...


----------



## IcarusGW (17 Août 2011)

Grande nouvelle les amis !

J'ai envoyé un courriel bien comme il faut chez Apple ils m'ont répondu favorablement.

Il me propose de me rembourser 29 sur mon clavier afin que je puisse acheter Snow Leopard.

Ils ont cédé !!

Dès que je rentre de vacance, j'installe ça et je vous tient au courant (on ne sais jamais )

Donc pour résumer (pour ceux qui auraient la flemme de relire tous les post ),
Le clavier filaire ne marche pas bien sous Léopard, il faut Snow Léopard (d'après iDuck il faut la maj 10,6,8 combo pour être plus précis).


----------



## IcarusGW (24 Août 2011)

Et voilà : ÇA MARCHE !!!

J'ai reçu mon nouvel OS ce matin, Snow Leopard.
Je viens de l'installer. Sans les MAJ le problème persiste mais une fois celles ci installées tout rentre dans l'ordre.

Je vois le bon clavier dans le visualiseur, les touches du son fonctionnent, et "@" et "<" ne sont plus inversés.

Conclusion finale pour résumer le sujet :
-Problème de clavier filaire sous Leopard ?
-Installer Snow Leopard + ses MAJ
-Si vous avez acheter un clavier chez Apple, contactez les et armez vous de patience, lutter, résistez et vous aurez l'os GRATUIT.


----------



## Isidore-75 (25 Août 2011)

Voilà une semaine que je discute avec le support Apple (inégal, parfois charmant; parfois désagréable; parfois com pédant...)

J'ai un G5 Power PC qui était équipé d'un clavier sans fil qui vient de lâcher. J'achète sur Mac Store un clavier filaire, ils me livrent un beau clavier alu.

Après j'ai le même soucis que tout ce qui est décrit au-dessus, mais le support n'a pas encore abordé le thème de l'O.S, (j'ai la version O.S qui me permet de faire tourner mon iPhone 4), j'avais acheté la version O.S complète, je crois que c'est Léopard...

 Pour le moment je viens de recevoir un nouveau clavier, qui réagit exactement comme le précédent... Je vais encore perdre du temps, un, à le renvoyer; deux, à demander au service support de m'aider


----------



## Isidore-75 (25 Août 2011)

Je viens d'apprendre que mon G5 ne sera jamais compatible avec les claviers livrés par Apple Store car il ne supportera pas la mise à jour Snow Léopard :-(

Et Apple Store ne fait plus de clavier compatible. Il faut que je change de Mac... Je ne suis pas certain d'avoir envie...


----------



## Isidore-75 (3 Septembre 2011)

Voilà pourquoi mon clavier mac n'est pas compatible avec mon Mac G5 power PC :

La dernière mise à jour Mac OS 10.6 n'est pas compatible avec le G5 et c'est cette version qu'il faut pour les claviers dernières générations.

Je viens de trouver un clavier neuf dans un magasin spécialisé Mac d'occas, il est neuf et, frais de transport inclus, il me coûte le prix du clavier Apple Store.

Mon problème est résolu, faute de combattant.


----------



## stbo (4 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un clavier alu avec pave numerique filaire acheté il y a 11 mois, mais cela a fonctionné pendant 10 mois, maintenant à chaque démarrage dés qu'il y a une case de saisie (peu importe le logiciel) la touche + se répète indéfiniment.

Je suis oblige de sélectionner le texte de la supprimer, pour pouvoir faire la saisie du texte.

J'ai appeler apple !!! daprès eux le problème ne vient pas du clavier mais du logiciel!!!

Réinstallation des permissions comme il préconise!!! rien

J'ai essayé avec le clavier sans fil tout fonctionne, si je mets les deux en même temps, cela fonctionne.
 Je suis sur Imac 21" I3 mac os

Merci même si je voit que le problème et récurant


----------



## rva1mac (23 Septembre 2012)

En effet, le problème est récurant, je me suis pris un clavier alu parce que la touche Return qui accrochait me saoulait à force.

Des touches ont changées de place et les touches de fonction ont été redéfinies autrement. Cette fois pas de problème avec < et @ mais il y a des raccourcis qu'on ne peut pas redéfinir qui diffèrent des paramètres de Snow Leopard. La seule solution est sans doute mettre OSX à jour.

Quant à moi, pas question de quitter Snow Leopard de si tôt. Ils sont lourds chez Apple ! 

Il y a sûrement un moyen de redéfinir ces touches bloquées. C'est dommage car à part ça et les touches de fonction dont les numéros sont peu lisibles, ce clavier est bien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2012)

A noter que pour les touches "</>" et "@/#", ça n'est pas un problème de langue mais un problème de reconnaissance du clavier. En effet, il existe des claviers "fr" ou ces touches sont inversées, tant "Apple" que "tierces parties" (macally, entre autres), raison pour laquelle, normalement, au branchement d'un nouveau clavier, Mac OS demande que soit pressée la touche située à droite du maj de gauche :


----------



## didier24 (3 Mars 2015)

pomme  = preferences systeme = clavier = désactiver la touche  f 1  f 2


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2015)

didier24 a dit:


> pomme = preferences systeme = clavier = désactiver la touche f 1 f 2


La plupart le savent, le problème peut-être autre avec une session pas tip-top dans des préférences, pour d'autres c'était purement et simplement un clavier défectueux.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Mars 2015)

Encore un archéologue. 

Ils n'ont vraiment rien d'autre à foutre en ce moment que de remettre au jour des vieux topics éculés.


----------



## Locke (3 Mars 2015)

Il vient d'arriver sans passer par la case Départ et c'est son 1er message.


----------

